# Haylee - Class of 2014



## twocolor (Apr 28, 2014)

Pushing through all my 2014 seniors!

1.






2. Not sure if I LOVE this one...





3.





4.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice set! The issue with the second is you cut too close on the bottom. It seems "top-heavy," if that makes sense.

Cheers!
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosy (May 2, 2014)

twocolor said:


> Pushing through all my 2014 seniors!
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



#1 is my favotite


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

Rosy said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > Pushing through all my 2014 seniors!
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## JacaRanda (May 2, 2014)

#1 is my favorite also.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EOV (May 2, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> #1 is my favorite also.



Yep, me too. Quite the dimple there.


----------



## Steve5D (May 3, 2014)

The only issue I have with #1 is that you don't see her eyes. I think that detracts from the shot...


----------



## twocolor (May 3, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> The only issue I have with #1 is that you don't see her eyes. I think that detracts from the shot...



I've got same pose but her looking up at me... not nearly the same effect.  I love the feel of a moment captured on this one.  I did give them one of each shot though.


----------



## twocolor (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Steve5D (May 3, 2014)

There ya' go; very nice!

To clarify, I don't think the other one was a bad photo at all. Quite the contrary. However, I don't think it makes for a good senior portrait...


----------



## twocolor (May 3, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> There ya' go; very nice!
> 
> To clarify, I don't think the other one was a bad photo at all. Quite the contrary. However, I don't think it makes for a good senior portrait...



I agree, the first one isn't your traditional senior portrait, but today's seniors don't want the same senior portraits their parents had.  BUT, mom does still pay the photographer, so I make sure and get poses that mom would want on the wall as well as ones the senior would be proud to show off at school!


----------



## DewanDemmer (May 7, 2014)

#1 I like this one most of the set, in this case I do not feel a need for eye contact.
#2 For me this might work a little better if the angle changed to be over he a little more 
#3 This shot is missing a little something ... for me I keep thinking the chair should be at a 33-45 degree angle ... as it is it feels somewhat isolated to me
#4 Here I would love eye contact, I really think this one could have impact with eye contact


----------



## twocolor (May 7, 2014)

DewanDemmer said:


> #1 I like this one most of the set, in this case I do not feel a need for eye contact.
> #2 For me this might work a little better if the angle changed to be over he a little more
> #3 This shot is missing a little something ... for me I keep thinking the chair should be at a 33-45 degree angle ... as it is it feels somewhat isolated to me
> #4 Here I would love eye contact, I really think this one could have impact with eye contact



Good critique, thank you... except #4 she is staring right down the barrel of the lens...


----------



## ronlane (May 7, 2014)

Nice set of images. I agree that #1 is my favorite. I actually like them all. I do have three things that are really nitpicky but do not take away from the set. 1) I agree that #2 could use a little more foreground (grass to even things up a bit. 2) I would like to have seen her shoes off in this one in the chair.3) in #4, I would like to have the hair moved a little bit to see her other eye.


----------



## jl1975 (May 7, 2014)

#1 is a great shot that I'm sure she will love.  Well done.


----------



## twocolor (May 7, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Nice set of images. I agree that #1 is my favorite. I actually like them all. I do have three things that are really nitpicky but do not take away from the set. 1) I agree that #2 could use a little more foreground (grass to even things up a bit. 2) I would like to have seen her shoes off in this one in the chair.3) in #4, I would like to have the hair moved a little bit to see her other eye.



Yes, great ideas!  Barefoot on the chair would have been adorable.... dang it!  I think I have one of #4 where I had her swoop her hair... I might go scroll through my RAW files and see if I can find one.  Thank you!


----------

